# Bars/Restaurants near Belair/Divi Resorts



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 7, 2015)

We'll be staying at the Belair Beach Resort, in late August, early September.

While we'll be renting a car, we'd like to know What type of dining and/or bars, are within walking distance, if any.

Is Phillipsburg within walking distance, via the beach, during the day?

Thanks!


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 7, 2015)

There aren't really restaurants within walking distance, except at Belair or at Divi, the adjacent resort.  There are so many great restaurants on the island that you'll want to take advantage of driving to them.  Belair has a restaurant that's OK, although I haven't been recently.  Divi has an outdoor bar area with tables and serves burgers, pizzas and similar food that's fine.  There's also a restaurant by the Seabreeze pool that's open mostly for lunch. Toucan's, Divi's regular restaurant, has a couple of special nights, like a lobster night and a Caribbean night.  I understand they have also reworked the menu to try to improve the food, but we haven't tried it yet.  Too many other wonderful places to go in SXM.

During the day, some people do walk into Phillipsburg via the sidewalk; there is no access via the beach.  From Belaire, the best might be to walk through Divi and catch the sidewalk coming out of the Divi entrance.   Just be aware it's  a long walk to the center where shopping and restaurants are.  It's also uphill coming back and it can get pretty hot in the sun.  You should not walk it at night.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 8, 2015)

stmartinfan said:


> There aren't really restaurants within walking distance, except at Belair or at Divi, the adjacent resort.  There are so many great restaurants on the island that you'll want to take advantage of driving to them.  Belair has a restaurant that's OK, although I haven't been recently.  Divi has an outdoor bar area with tables and serves burgers, pizzas and similar food that's fine.  There's also a restaurant by the Seabreeze pool that's open mostly for lunch. Toucan's, Divi's regular restaurant, has a couple of special nights, like a lobster night and a Caribbean night.  I understand they have also reworked the menu to try to improve the food, but we haven't tried it yet.  Too many other wonderful places to go in SXM.
> 
> During the day, some people do walk into Phillipsburg via the sidewalk; there is no access via the beach.  From Belaire, the best might be to walk through Divi and catch the sidewalk coming out of the Divi entrance.   Just be aware it's  a long walk to the center where shopping and restaurants are.  It's also uphill coming back and it can get pretty hot in the sun.  You should not walk it at night.



Thank you very much!  I was thinking mainly lunch, and light fare.  Most of our breakfasts, may be in the room and we'll definitely be exploring the island.   If you have any favorite places to eat, I'd sure appreciate it if you'd share them.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 8, 2015)

While stmartinfan is definitely a pro on St Martin, you can get an information overload by visiting the St Martin board of Travel Talk Online. http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin&page=0


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 9, 2015)

Bucky said:


> While stmartinfan is definitely a pro on St Martin, you can get an information overload by visiting the St Martin board of Travel Talk Online. http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin&page=0



Done and done!  Thanks!


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 9, 2015)

*Restaurant Recommendations for SXM*

I agree - the Traveltalkonline site is a great source of info! Read some of the discussions and restaurants and people's trip reports and you'll learn a lot.  Many even include photos of their meals.

I'm a foodie, so really like creative cooking, and SXM has lots to offer.  I also enjoy basics, like ribs, etc., if they are done well, so I've got a variety of favorite restaurants on the island.  In fact, one of the challenges of staying only for a week are fitting in visits to our favorites, while still trying some of the newcomers that have opened!  

Some of my favorites:
In Philipsburg and convenient to Belair:  
Mark's Place - a local favorite located in the parking lot of the closest grocery, Grand Marche.  We like to buy groceries and then get a take out dinner from Mark's on our arrival day.  It's good for ribs, chicken, fish and local dishes like goat stew, and you'll see local residents picking up to go dinners, too.  Generous portions.

Antoine's - excellent French food, with a nice atmosphere overlooking Great Bay. Many wonderful dinner choices, and their dessert souffles are a special treat for dessert.  Use their valet, since there is not parking close and not an area to walk around at night if you're not familiar with it.

Chesterfields or Greenhouse - popular for lunch or dinner at the other end of Philipsburg.  Both have seafood as well as other dinners, burgers, sandwiches, etc.  Chesterfields has its own parking, and Greenhouse validates for the paid lot adjacent.  They can both be a little iffy - very good sometimes and just OK others, but they are convenient if you don't want to make a longer drive.  

Grand Case:
Small town on the French side renowned for great restaurants.  It's a bit of a drive at night, but meals are wonderful.  We especially like Bistroit Caraibes, Piazza Pascal, Oceans 82 or LaVilla for great fine dining.  They are pricy but well worth it, if you like great food.  More casual and nice for lunch - Calmos Cafe, with tables in the sand and good food.  The Lolos - a group of open air grills clustered together along the waterfront.  Check out the menus at several and pick the one that looks best.  The front one (Talk of the Town?) can be aggressive in trying to pull you in, but take your time.  We like the one at the back (on the right side) looking out on the water.  At night, we like to use the paid lot that's accessible from the main street, because it's close to all the restaurants.  

Simpson Bay area:
Skipjacks for good seafood and fresh lobster.
The Palms - casual and a view of the road, but very good food. Run by a couple from US whose mother cooks some foods from her native country (Trinidad, I think?)
Izi - pasta place.

Maho area:
Le Moulin Fou - excellent French food, can be on a par with some of the Grand Case places but closer location.
Three Amigos - Mexican.  OK food if you've got a craving for Mexican.  We like to sit in the bar area along the counter that overlooks the street and people watch.

Marine Royale in Marigot:

A little hard to find if you're not familiar, but along the inside of this shopping area is a string of open air restaurants that look out on the marina.  We like Le Belle Epoque for French food and pizzas and have had good meals at several of the restaurants.  In high season, it can be nicely busy in the evening, so fun atmosphere and good food; not sure how it will be when you're there.  You might want to check it out during the day, so you can find the area and parking, because you want to park close at night.  There are parking lots at either end, but we prefer parking on the street right by one of the walkways that go directly into the restaurant area.

Orient Beach:
A beautiful beach lined with great bars and restaurants.  A nice place to spend the day, rent chairs, swim and then enjoy an excellent lunch.  As you'll learn from reading Travel Talk Online, there is construction in one area of the beach right now, and many of the favorite small beach bars have been torn down to be replaced by a new building set back from the water.  So lots of the places people have loved to visit are temporarily closed.  Our favorite, Kakao, wasn't affected. They have tables set in the trees and under palapas and excellent food, either a fine French meal or good pizzas and burgers.

Serafina's bakery (Marigot), LaSucerie or The Taste Factory (Simpson Bay):
Excellent french bakeries, good for breakfast pasteries, lunch sandwiches or desserts.  

Let me know if you've got questions - Always love discussing SXM restaurants


----------



## Bucky (Aug 10, 2015)

All great choices stmartinfan. I think my 3 favorite restaurants are Bajatzu in Maho, Dreams on the back road to Marigot and Lee's Roadside Grill in Simpson Bay. If not for the ribs, the people watching is great. Especially when the music starts.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 10, 2015)

I've read good reviews of your favorites, Bucky, just haven't fit them into our schedule yet!  Did you read that Lee's may have to close because someone else has bought the land...one of those typical convoluted SXM deals?  Not sure of the timing, plus I suspect it may be still working its way through the court and government systems...with the final outcome far from predictable.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 10, 2015)

stmartinfan said:


> I've read good reviews of your favorites, Bucky, just haven't fit them into our schedule yet!  Did you read that Lee's may have to close because someone else has bought the land...one of those typical convoluted SXM deals?  Not sure of the timing, plus I suspect it may be still working its way through the court and government systems...with the final outcome far from predictable.



That is just a shame about Lee's! Then again it might end up being like the fiasco the timeshare units sale was that was located next to Sunset Beach Bar was. That took 2-3 years if I remember correctly.

Dreams is an all day affair! They have those over stuffed loungers on their beach which are oh so comfortable. There's some sea weed on the beach but such a great view of Marigot. Wonderful restaurant onsite that serves lunch and dinner.

Bajatzu is also wonderful. Great steaks. They have an outside area overlooking the main drag through Maho which is fun to eat at along with their indoor seating area.

Forgot about Cheri's for a newbie! Great floor show nightly and really good burgers for lunch. I'm sure they have other good food but after all the trips we've taken we just walk across the street from the Royal Islander for lunch.

The food and the beaches are what St Martin is all about IMO. The OP will have a great trip no matter what they choose.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 10, 2015)

stmartinfan said:


> I agree - the Traveltalkonline site is a great source of info! Read some of the discussions and restaurants and people's trip reports and you'll learn a lot.  Many even include photos of their meals.
> 
> I'm a foodie, so really like creative cooking, and SXM has lots to offer.  I also enjoy basics, like ribs, etc., if they are done well, so I've got a variety of favorite restaurants on the island.  In fact, one of the challenges of staying only for a week are fitting in visits to our favorites, while still trying some of the newcomers that have opened!
> 
> ...



Whoa!  Thank  you so much!   We've been to SXM before, but only for the day, on cruises, and both times we spent the day at Orient Bay.
We're foodies too, and your post has us giddy!  We'll be there in a couple of weeks and can't wait.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks, again, everyone for the great advice.  You have us pumped!


----------

